
NoFollow Links on Hacker News - rockstar9
http://www.sproutly.com/2008/04/25/back-to-firefox-on-seo-and-hacker-news/
======
boucher
If you're browser supports custom CSS files (which pretty much every browser
does), you can just use the following:

    
    
        a[rel~="nofollow"] {
            background-color: rgba(255,0,0,0.10);
            //background-color: rgb(255,0,0);//for people without rgba
        }
    

Credit to Tom: <http://tlrobinson.net/blog/?p=37>

------
graywh
The rationale being that HN wants to reward the websites that hackers find
useful or meaningful and not give free linking to spam?

~~~
rms
Exactly. I wonder if the follow/no follow barrier should be raised due to
karma inflation, though.

~~~
Bluem00
Here's an idea to reward high quality posts in a way robust to karma
inflation: You could change the criteria for a follow/nofollow decision to use
the time a link spends on the front page (e.g. the top 30). High scoring posts
stay there for a while, while low scoring posts will drop off quickly.

A similar approach could be used to dynamically set the karma barrier, if you
don't want to track the rank of individual posts.

~~~
rms
I actually wonder if Google has things like this built in.

Do you think it knows that a 3000 point digg story is better than a 50 point
story?

~~~
tlrobinson
Seems redundant to me. A 3000 point Digg story will likely have many more
inbound links than a 50 point story anyway.

~~~
rms
Good point

------
rms
So while there's an SEO thread up here, anyone want to guess when my site
thinkgene.com will get some pagerank? It's picked up some huge links and a
couple blogrolls but still PR0.

How long does Google take to give a new site Pagerank these days?

~~~
redorb
page rank doesn't matter much (Except to those who don't matter) .. its
actually behind by atleast 3-6 months .. so what you see is the pagerank they
had for you 3-6 months ago; so when you do get one since your 7th best link is
your YC profile and above that are blogspot links; I'm pretty sure it will be
a 2-3 ,

~~~
rockstar9
what resources do you use to find out those links?

~~~
redorb
yahoo site explorer (dont forge the '<http://'> in the adress or it won't
work, ... yahoo gives the best link data and are openly sharing more (lately)
[see search monkey]

------
Tichy
I thought that the links are nofollow until an editor has validated them.

~~~
rms
6 points

------
philippp
What SEO tool are you using?

~~~
rockstar9
<http://tools.seobook.com/firefox/seo-for-firefox.html>

